# Just a little log table.



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2015)

The wife wanted a new table for firepit area. The last one rotted away and was falling to pieces. So, I just went to the burn pile and cut up some smaller sized lengths and bundled em together with bailing wire, then I got some small branches and cut them to length and hammered em in the gaps to snug it up....down n dirty, quick n easy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 4, 2015)

Marc, that's a genius idea for an outdoor table!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 5, 2015)

Perfect for the out of doors in front of the fire pit! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2015)

Great idea!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2015)

Cool idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

